# Freezer Caskets: New Way To Earn Money Dead



## newwavedave (Dec 17, 2019)

Utah man was in freezer 10 years before discovery, left notarized letter behind, police say
					

A man whose body was discovered in a freezer inside a Utah apartment last month is believed to have been dead for a decade and left a note behind stating his wife didn't kill him, according to officials.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## nononono (Dec 22, 2019)

*A 400 lb worthless post.......and what's with the Bathhouse Barry Avatar....*


----------

